# Stealth versus Bad Boy buggy



## evers12 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a two part question here. I've never had an electric vehicle in the past. I've been using my polaris ranger over the past few years. I do ALOT of bowhunting and use a vehicle to get half way to my stand sites and for turkey hunting. My question is for people that have an electric vehicle. Is having an electric vehicle all that it's made out to be? Also, what are everyones thoughts on Stealth Versus Bad Boy?


----------



## knobrad (Nov 18, 2007)

If you are a serious bowhunter and your property requires an off road vehicle, then it is a must! Try one for a year and I promise you will never ride a wheeler into the woods again.


----------



## evers12 (Mar 9, 2011)

I cover 400 acres of hilly terrain so having something to take me at least half way to a stand sight is a must.


----------



## evers12 (Mar 9, 2011)

any thoughts out there?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I would stick with a 4x4 quad. I had an electric hunting buggy for a couple years & regretted buying it. Don't get me wrong it was an awesome machine that would go anywhere & haul anything but the charging it all the time got old very quickly. It would be nice if you don't hunt far from home but i was hunting in different states & finding an outlet to plug into was just not an option most if the time & I had to be towed back to camp more than once cause of dead batteries. Now I just gas up the quad & go & a tank of gas last me for several hunts.


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Have several friends that regret buying the badboy buggies. Make sure you look into the battery replacement, its EXPENSIVE! I sell batteries and they're still expensive. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a converted golf cart that is lifted and new skins with a bed and I dont regret it at all. I built it all myself. I have about 1/4 the cost of one of the bad boys or stealth. Now I only use it to hunt my buddies 600 acres. land is nearly flat. he has a heated garage he keeps it in and it gets charged all the time. He uses it year round (fee for keeping it at his place....good deal IMO) Probably rides a little rougher than the bad boy due to the solid rear axle, but it is fairly quiet and goes through most anything. No problem hauling two people full gear and dead deer in the back. It does not go as fast as some of the others, but gets the job done. Easy to work on and fix yourself. Plus I got to beleive golf cart parts are more readily available then bad boy or stealth if you need to service. batteries going bad are the only bad thing due to cost. havent had to deal with that yet...knock on wood.

Finsihed product, the cleanest it has ever been...










No problem hauling them out....


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it all depends on where you live and what you are going to use it for. If you solely will use it to go to and from your hunting area they work good. but if you want to use it to help manage your property which requires more driving around i believe they are a waste. I've driven both the stealth and bad boy and imo i would choose the stealth over the bad boy. Around here there are to many hill and just tomuch land that they don't work good. I've seen them both die too many times out in the woods. I prefer a gas power utv because it is more useful through out the whole year. But during hunting season the best means of transportation is my own 2 feet.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

I have several friends who have owned a variety of electric vehicles. The electric vehicles that have provided them with the best service are the modified 2 wheel drive golf carts. The Bad Boy, Stealth, etc have been nothing but problem after problem, headache after headache. On the other hand their modified 2 wheel drive carts have been outstanding with little or no problems. The 2WD will get them anywhere they need to go in a hunting situation and will haul men, gear, and a dead deer out of the woods with no problem. 
If you can find someone modifying golf carts, that know what they are doing, that is what I would go with.


----------



## billyblob (Dec 28, 2008)

I have bb buggie, stealth, and hunt ve. I would not recommend any of them. If you really need 4x4 stick with gas.


----------



## evers12 (Mar 9, 2011)

any other opinions?


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

I just sold my electric cart and will be buying a ranger. I hunt a flat 287 acre farm in ohio. The farm does not have electric. It was only good for 1 day of hunting without charging. I hunted for 3 days. It was a waste of time to use. I pulled a buck 2 yrs ago for about 1/4 mile. The batteries died on the way back to camp. I had to go get my truck to drag the buck and electric cart back to camp. DO NOT BUY ELECTRIC, YOU WILL REGRET IT. TRUST ME. I sold by polaris ATV to go electric, worst move I have ever made.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## vjoe911 (May 30, 2011)

look at Polaris ranger ev it goes up to 50 miles on one charge goes 25 mh. there sweet I have a buddy who has one. It smokes the badboy and hauls more


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

400 acres of basically flat land and you need a ride? You would die here, lol.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> 400 acres of basically flat land and you need a ride? You would die here, lol.


I hunt with my 82 year old Dad. Yes, he cant walk far anymore. Anything to keep him in the woods! Glad you are perfect.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

#hunter! said:


> I hunt with my 82 year old Dad. Yes, he cant walk far anymore. Anything to keep him in the woods! Glad you are perfect.


You mad?


----------



## dtrue184 (Oct 3, 2013)

*insider info*

A good friend of mine repped Bad Boy through Outtech for a year or so. I asked him your same question. The responce was "don not buy a Bad Boy built prior to 2012". It sounds like they changed their manufactoring location to one of the golf cart production factories and quality improved considerably. He said Beast improved when the woman running Marketing for Bad Boy (I believe it was Marketing) took over for Beast and helped improve their product offering & quality. He left me with this final note "expect to have issues both".


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Buy a diesel machine in order to get away from the ethanol problems with gas engines. I researched to buy an electric type machines. Charging and battery life was always the big down fall. I went with a gas gator and then traded it in for a diesel gator. I use it hard on the farm and love it for hunting.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll just stick with my well worn pair of Irish Setters thanks.


----------

